# Help needed understanding latest training session with coffeechap



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

As if the generosity of you all in supporting Fabian and setting him up with all that he needs, we have been so very lucky to have the continued support of coffeechap in helping Fabian practise his skills. Now since I have young children, this can be a little tricky in providing a quiet environment. Dave has been very accomodating in his patience with younger watchers of his presentation but frankly, whilst we are keen to benefit from his extensive wisdom, in truth, we are struggling to understand what he is saying&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't worry that's far more sense than he usually makes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No there's is the next forum challenge ..........


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't help but think he may have been over egging the demonstration!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haventadog said:


> I can't help but think he may have been over egging the demonstration!


that yoke isn't funny anymore


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought it was a cracking attempt myself


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess it's better than putting them all in one basket. Martin what's next after that challenge, how many marshmallows can you get up your nose after a few beers? lol


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

haha brilliant top work mr chap


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

legend

how long before the kids realised that he'd eaten their weekly chocolate allowance ?


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Ha ha, he didn't take their chocolate, he came prepared with cream eggs to simply display the impressive flexibility of his mouth. What you didn't see is the aftermath of distraught children who couldn't quite believe that a strange man would enter their home and eat chocolate in front of them without sharing.

They are scarred. However, Fabians latte art is improving. He can now do easter eggs.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Whaaat He didn't bring eggstra with him for the kids.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

He has a hard shell


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

haventadog said:


> However, Fabians latte art is improving. .


you must be.............

(wait for it.............................................)

EGGSTATIC!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I just don't find it eggonomical to eat that many at a time!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Clucking fantastic work by Coffeechap


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats it just keep egging him on. But can he pour art in an eggcup lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so eggcited that this eggstra special visual eggstravaganza has been shelled out onto the internet, I can't wait for the eggcellent second part to be uploaded!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tempted to change your user title to Eggspert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or eggcentric !!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one CC. For some reason, it reminded me of Marlon Brando in the Godfather.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one CC. For some reason, it reminded me of Marlon Brando in the Godfather.


It reminded me more of the John Belushi scene in the cafeteria in National Lampoons Animal House.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one CC. For some reason, it reminded me of Marlon Brando in the Godfather.


Strange, he reminds more of the Churchill Dog


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooh yesssssss


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Eggsactly my thoughts


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I find it incredible that you help someone out and then get ridiculed on here for one moment of complete childishness.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

To be fair to Dave, he is good with his mouth. It was the only time in the session that I witnessed it closed. Albeit briefly. He has eggsacting standards with coffee training.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or perhaps two


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

One moment? When would it be appropriate to post Dave training video, part two?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

haventadog said:


> To be fair to Dave, he is good with his mouth. It was the only time in the session that I witnessed it closed. Albeit briefly. He has eggsacting standards with coffee training.


I will take that as a compliment


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I find it incredible that you help someone out and then get ridiculed on here for one moment of complete childishness.


And equally incredible that such a kind man would come around and shove Cadbury Cream eggs in their mouth, like it's somehow normal.

I particularly like that you told me that no one else on the forum would manage three, or be brave enough to video it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I felt sorry for the sugar deprived boys


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I fear they be mentally scarred by the experience. I was hoping that in your extended offer of training that you might somehow be a good role model for Fabian. I see now where this could go. Elastic mouths


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I sincerely hope the twins recover from all that laughter


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And that Fabian does not die of embarrassment..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

If you want to feel pain then try it with those Cadbury caramel eggs. I tried that in my Uni days and nearly passed out due to a lethal combo of sugar and jaw-ache. Give it a go sometime......


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

On all seriousness, I have nothing for gratitude for you bringing a lot of laughter to the day. I hope my eggstraordinary mirth causes no offence


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> If you want to feel pain then try it with those Cadbury caramel eggs. I tried that in my Uni days and nearly passed out due to a combo of sugar and jaw-ache. Give it a go sometime......


That's a challenge for Dave, I tried this once with a single egg and had tremendous jaw ache. It took about an hour to be able to get it out. Never intend a repeat


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

He is robust. He needs to be in my house


----------

